# Problème installation mini-display port vers HDMI



## barlive13080 (9 Octobre 2010)

Bonsoir ,
Je n'arrive pas a connecté mon Mac Book Pro a ma Tv .
J'ai acheter un câble Mini-Display port > HDMI femelle que je relie a mon câble HDMI qui est raccorder a ma Tv HD.
Le branchement fait , l'écran mon MBP devient bleu quelques secondes puis reviens normal mais rien ne se passe et toujours pas d'image sur ma Tv .
Quelqu'un a deja eu la même expérience ou une solution a ce problème ?
De plus je pense qu'il y a des paramètre a faire sur mon MBP mais je ne sais pas lesquels .

Merci Lucas .


----------



## barlive13080 (10 Octobre 2010)

Help Please


----------



## binaryboys (23 Octobre 2010)

Exactement le même problème. JE deviens fou.
As-tu trouvé une solution ?
A+


----------



## binaryboys (30 Octobre 2010)

Personne ???? svp !


----------



## binaryboys (30 Octobre 2010)

j'ai changé d'adaptateur, toujours le même problème...


----------



## bubble7866 (9 Novembre 2010)

binaryboys a dit:


> j'ai changé d'adaptateur, toujours le même problème...



idem aussi ! pfff je deviens dingue ! ca prend une fois sur 50 !!! je ne comprend pas, ai changé le cable hdmi, l'adaptateru et testé sur plusieurs moniteur/TV !!! F*CK !!!


----------



## Galuz (7 Décembre 2010)

Alors, toujours rien?


----------



## jeanmau (7 Décembre 2010)

Etes vous allé voir la fonction "Moniteur" dans les "Préférences Système" pour envoyer l'image sur la TV ? C'est tout bête mais au premier branchement, je n'avais que le son, j'ai pesté 1/4 d'heures avant d'avoir l'idée d'aller voir cette fonction...
Aussi bête également d'oublier de changer l'entrée HDMI sur la TV...


----------

